# [SOLVED] Use Spare Router as a Wireless Repeater/Separate Access Point?



## riffdex

We just got a new replacement router at our home. We had a 2wire 2701 HG-S (we got this for free when we signed up for our DSL service) and now replaced it with a Netgear N300 Work and Play model. I want to know if we can set up the 2wire router as another access point to improve our wireless signal range. Right now we have a good signal upstairs (where the Netgear router is located), but not the best signal downstairs. I am able to run an Ethernet cord from the Netgear router downstairs to the 2wire if necessary, if it will improve our WiFi signal. Both of these routers are router/modem combos that include the DSL modem, in addition to wireless access point btw. Is this even possible to do? Would it require me to install a custom firmware onto the 2wire router? Any ideas or help will be appreciated. Thanks!

PS: I'd like it to show up as just one WiFi connection if possible. For example, we will have one WiFi connection show up when we search for WiFi, but we can connect from both router as an access point.


----------



## tim19889

*Re: Use Spare Router as a Wireless Repeater/Separate Access Point?*

Yes you can, here's how .

Lifehacker, tips and downloads for getting things done


----------



## Fred Garvin

*Re: Use Spare Router as a Wireless Repeater/Separate Access Point?*

If you can run an ethernet cable from one router to the other, that should work great. You'd turn off DHCP and the modem on the 2nd router and just use it as an access point. I've got 2 wireless networks running that way in my house.


----------



## riffdex

*Re: Use Spare Router as a Wireless Repeater/Separate Access Point?*

So you guys are saying this will work with any router? I was most concerned about compatibility issues with setting something like this up. I know the spare router (the 2wire) is an obscure model to begin with, so I wasn't sure if there would be any method that works with it. 

@tim: I have just skimmed over the link, but it looks as if I will need to install a custom firmware on the spare router. Will I be able to restore the spare router back to it's original firmware if I want to? For example, let's say my Netgear router breaks down and I need to restore the 2Wire back to it's original state so we can have an internet connection. Could I just do a hard reset on the 2Wire router to restore the original firmware, or will I need to make a backup of the firmware on my computer for such an occurrence? Also, the second picture in that link shows two network connections showing up. Is it possible for me to have both routers working as access points for a single WiFi connection? Or will I be forced to have two separate WiFi connections like that?


----------



## Fred Garvin

*Re: Use Spare Router as a Wireless Repeater/Separate Access Point?*

I don't know exactly what all the options are in both of your routers. You will have to be able to disable dhcp in the 2nd router and use your primary router/modem for dhcp.

You will have to backup the firmware (if that option is available) on any router in which you are thinking about changing the firmware. A hard reset will only reset the current firmware installed to its defaults.

You'll probably have to run 2 separate wireless SSIDs unless one of the routers can be configured as a repeater. Log into your 2 routers and see what kind of options you have in the software.


----------



## riffdex

*Re: Use Spare Router as a Wireless Repeater/Separate Access Point?*

Hello, I have been reading about DD-WRT custom firmware for routers and I have looked at "Supported Devices". 
Supported Devices - DD-WRT Wiki
It does not show any 2Wire devices under supported devices. Is there any way I can get this to still work with my 2Wire router? Perhaps my router has never been tested with DD-WRT but it might still work? Is there a chance of this? Are there alternative CFWs I can install on my 2Wire router (2Wire 2701HG-S) that are compatible? Any help is appreciated (=


----------



## riffdex

*Re: Use Spare Router as a Wireless Repeater/Separate Access Point?*

Bump!


----------



## T1mebandit

*Re: Use Spare Router as a Wireless Repeater/Separate Access Point?*



Fred Garvin said:


> If you can run an ethernet cable from one router to the other, that should work great. You'd turn off DHCP and the modem on the 2nd router and just use it as an access point. I've got 2 wireless networks running that way in my house.


Can this method be done without loading new firmware as the 2wire router is not in the supported list of DD-WRT. I too wish to do this to extend the WiFi coverage. If it can could you post the settings that need configuring

many thanks
:grin:
T1mebandit


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Use Spare Router as a Wireless Repeater/Separate Access Point?*

Plug the 2 wire into a pc and log on to the setup . . look for an option to change the DHCP and IP address . . if it has those options, you can convert it to an access point.

See this for how to do that:

http:// Connecting Additional Routers | | Tech Support Forum


----------



## T1mebandit

*Re: Use Spare Router as a Wireless Repeater/Separate Access Point?*



Old Rich said:


> Plug the 2 wire into a pc and log on to the setup . . look for an option to change the DHCP and IP address . . if it has those options, you can convert it to an access point.
> 
> See this for how to do that:
> 
> http:// Connecting Additional Routers | | Tech Support Forum


 
Thanks for the info Old Rich, it works a treat ray:


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Use Spare Router as a Wireless Repeater/Separate Access Point?*

Great!! Thanks for posting back


----------

